# Any idea what is causing this?



## Surfer Joe (Dec 30, 2016)

One of my plants is showing this leaf defect on some upper leaves on one of its branches but not others. Any idea what it might be?
Grown in soil. 

View attachment leaf-defect.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 30, 2016)

what you feeding her?


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 30, 2016)

Are the tips of the fan leafs burned on all of the plant?


----------



## Kraven (Dec 30, 2016)

What you cooking under and how close?


----------



## Surfer Joe (Dec 31, 2016)

The plant is under 600w hps and I am feeding them canna nutes at light feeding strength for soil and am growing in canna terra pro plus in 7L pots.
I normally grow in 11L pots but was worried about plants getting too tall with this strain (nl5 X haze), so I used the smaller pot and also topped them in veg with good results. 
I've used the same setup before and the other 3 plants currently in there don't show any symptoms. All are the same strain and fed the same way. 
The defect shows on the upper leaves of only one branch of the plant, and the other cola branches look fine, which seems a bit odd to me.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 31, 2016)

Is there any evidence of insects? Has the branch had any lst or accidentally pierced or split? I have seen this on plants that were attacked by piercing\sucking insects and once the same fault on a bacteria infected plant that had a split on the outer part of the branch.
If you suspect bacterial infection you are better off cutting off the branch to stop the spread.


----------



## Budlight (Dec 31, 2016)

I wonder if it could be the beginning of a nitrogen deficiency I had something like that going on when I first started


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 31, 2016)

Does this help?


View attachment leavedeficiencies.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Dec 31, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Does this help?
> 
> 
> View attachment 240238



 Ever since you posted that the first time Rose I took a screenshot and keep it on my phone at all times that way I can always keep a good eye on what's going out in the room those first sets the leafs are what made me think maybe nitrogen problem


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 31, 2016)

I am glad budlight, but I have never found my issues. LOL   I hope it helps Surfer Joe...  See how his is healthy at the center of the leaf and the ends are the problem? I don't see that on this chart, do you?  Looks to me like it had a bit too much N to start with.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 31, 2016)

Potassium deficiency or over fertilization................ a few pics of the whole plant and some of the big fan leafs on the plant would help confirm......... either one will begin to kill off the edges of the leaves until the whole leaf dies and crumbles away.


----------



## Budlight (Dec 31, 2016)

I had a little bit of something like that going on I think it ended up being the nitrogen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 31, 2016)

how's the ph---yellowing can also be from too alkaline


----------



## Surfer Joe (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I can't figure it out, especially since the defective leaves are only on one branch of the plant and the other branches have normal leaves.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 31, 2016)

Surfer Joe said:


> Thanks everyone. I can't figure it out, especially since the defective leaves are only on one branch of the plant and the other branches have normal leaves.



what's the ph????---being a gambling man---i bet you have plenty of nutes and are simply locked out---if your ph is causing a nute lockout---its only a matter of time before the entire plant is yellow---you are seeing early signs of the plant telling you it is stressed---on the other hand if the rest of the plant looks super healthy---you may have just spilled on that particular leaf---but based on the 1st pic---i double down on the alkaline ph nute lock out


----------



## Surfer Joe (Dec 31, 2016)

I checked the nute ph and it's 6.4. I will check the soil ph next.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 3, 2017)

The best way to check your soil pH is to get a gallon of distilled water. This water should have nearly nothing but h2o in it so when you water the plant to the point of runoff, the water will pick up the elements in the soil and take on close if not exact pH of the soil. If you use any other water, the elements in that water (unless its RO) will interact with the elements in the soil and could give you a very different pH measure.

I check the pH of the flushing water first and then check the runoff. This tells me which way the soil pH is pulling the water pH.

It appears to be Magnesium deficiency to me, but its odd that it would show up that much in 1-2 leaves and nowhere else on the plants. It could just be a genetic anomaly that has occurred within that part of the plant. I would definitely check the soil pH first just to eliminate that as a problem.


----------



## Budlight (Jan 3, 2017)

I was poking around for you the other night and came across this for you Joe  I got sidetracked or I would've posted it sooner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surfer Joe (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks, everyone. The defect seems to have stopped or reduced a lot but the buds on the plant seem a bit thinner and less developed than the other plants. I still need to check the soil ph just to see if it differs from the other plants.
They have all been treated the same (they're the same strain) and only the one plant showed the defective leaves while the other ones look strong and green all over.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 4, 2017)

That is another clue to it possibly being a genetic anomaly, or just a weak phenotype within that plant. However, if you develop dry spots in your soil/medium due to the medium being too dense in one area, this could cause root death in one area of the root mass. That could lead to a weakening in the plant and/or one area of the plant. If you are careful with setting up the medium to prevent that then it happening is fairly unlikely (unless you were stoned at the time   that has ever happened to me :doh:


----------

